# TTOC to good for ttf forum



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well nem aka nick has decided that the ttoc will go it alone............thats after racking in so much money for our ttf members too see the for sale section!!!!!! talk about a bloody scammer!!!!! fill his pockets and then run with the cash..............THIEF COMES TO MIND.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Unfortunately you do not know any of the facts.

Leave this alone as I have now requested twice.

Information will be forthcoming when it is prepared.


----------

